# Hunting western New York?



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Anyone ever go up to hunt in western NY? I had to go pick up an alpaca at the state fairgrounds in Syracuse yesterday (Sunday), I easily saw several thousand geese from about 30 miles east of Buffalo to Montezuma NWR just west of 'cuse. The refuge was loaded with ducks.

I lost track of the number of fields along 90 that had large groups of birds in them, plus the HUGE flocks I saw coming from the north. I guess that the whole city of Rochester is a state refuge and this is where they were coming from, if I had to guess.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

never been there but it sounds like a road trip to me.lol


Bub


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

The last time I saw birds in those numbers, I was in Louisiana...

There are 2 NWRs- Iriquois and Montezuma, plus the whole area around Rochester. I am going to do some checking on places, prices,etc...


----------

